# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Mo - ein guter Hund bis zum Schluss
Mo wurde als einer von fünf Welpen im Isaan in der Nähe von Surin geboren. Er genoss eine unbekümmerte Jugend, voller spannenden Entdeckungen.

Mo wurde grösser und eines Tages kamen fremde Leute ins Dorf. Helle Aufregung herrschte unter seines gleichen. Und so kam es, dass diese Fremden auch ihn entdeckten.

Er wurde in einem Käfig auf ein Pick up geschleudert und die qualvolle Reise seines nun mehr kurzen Lebens nahm seinen Lauf.

Die Reise ging von Dorf zu Dorf. immer mehr Artgenossen wurden zu ihm in den Käfig gesperrt. Der Durst plagte ihn. Doch nirgends gab es etwas um diesen zu stillen.


Nach einigen Tagen erreichte der Pick Up eine grosse Halle. Dort wurde Mo brutal in ein anderes Gefängnis gesteckt. Mo verstand die Welt nicht mehr. Er hatte doch niemals etwas Unrechtes getan. Im Gegenteil. Nachts war er immer Aufmerksam um auf das Zuhause von Herrchen und Frauchen aufzupassen.


Endlich gab es etwas zu trinken. Die dreckige Brühe hätte Mo normalerweise nicht angerührt, aber die Situation zwang ihn dazu. Für den Hunger gab es allerdings nicht.

Zwei Tage später wurde Mo auf einen grossen LKW mit hunderten von anderen Hunden in viel zu kleine Käfige gepfercht. Die Reise führte ihn bis nach Vietnam. Viele seine Leidensgenossen erreichten das Ziel allerdings schon Tod.

Der LKW stand vor einer grossen Halle aus der ohrenbetäubendes Gejaule und Gebell ertönte. 

Mo verbrachte fast den ganzen Tag in seinem viel zu kleinen Gefängnis. Die Hitze wurde immer unerträglicher. Dann war es soweit.

Wieder wurde Mo brutal am Genick gepackt und bekam gleichzeitig einen Schlag auf den Schädel. Dieser Hieb ging Mo wie ein Stromschlag durch alle Glieder, doch er verlor nicht ganz das bewusstsein. Er spührte sehr wohl, wie sich ein scharfes Messer durch seinen Hals bohrte und sich sogleich seine Lungen mit Blut füllten. Sein Peiniger liess ihn auf den Boden fallen, wo Mo unter Zuckungen seinen Todeskampf began.

Fünf Minuten später. Mo hatte es überstanden. Er war tot.

Ihm erging es noch einiges besser als zum Beispiel Pet. Pet war ebenfalls ein Rüde, der jededoch erst noch an einen Zwischenhändler verkauft wurde und noch einige schlimme Tage mehr erlebte bevor ihm bei lebendigem Leib das Fell über die Ohren gezogen wurde.



Herrchen und Frauchen haben mittlerweile wieder einen neuen Mo. Und wer weiss, vielleicht bekommt sie ja das nächste Mal im Tausch für den nächsten Vierbeiner einen Plastikeimer mehr. Schliesslich seien besonders ihre Hunde delikat.


Dies war die Geschichte von Mo - ein guter Hund - bis zum Schluss.

----------


## Enrico

Schreckliche Geschichte, aber auch darüber muss gesprochen werden. Das töten von Tieren geht wirklich nicht human zu in Thailand. Vieleicht hat schon mal der eine oder ander gesehen wie man Fisch grillt.

----------

Heute Abend kam am Thai-Fernsehen ein Bericht, aus dessen auch diese Bilder hier sind, über diese Einsammler und Plastikeimertauscher. Es ist geradezu eine Industrie entstanden mit dem Handel von Hunden in Asien.

Zeitweise habe ich wirklich nur noch den Kopf geschüttelt. Denke kaum dass Buddha diesen Umgang mit Tieren gelernt hat. Wo das Geld lockt scheinen Menschen jegliche Skrupel zu verlieren.

Doch man darf nicht vor lauter auf die Asiaten schimpfen die eigenen Schweinereien im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in der Farangheimat vergessen, wo Tiere durch halb Europa gekarrt werden um so viel Profit wie nur möglich aus ihnen zu holen.

____________


Mo ist allerdings eine erfundene Kurzgeschichte meinerseits. Allerdings auf den erwähnten Tatsachenbericht aufgebaut .

----------


## Enrico

Hab den Bericht die Tage im Siamovie gesehen, sach nischt dazu, wird einem nur schlecht. Aber leider gehört das zu der Thailändischen Kultur dazu. Ich küss Sawee auch nicht wenn sie Ameisen gegessen hat, nächsten Tag ist es vergessen. Was will ich damit sagen? Wir müssen es akzeptieren. Mancher Kuh oder manchen Schwein geht es hier in Europa auch nicht besser.

----------


## Hua Hin

...sorry, mir wurde gerade schlecht, 
und ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen wie ich meine Katze los bring. :nenene:

----------

Enrico

Dass Hund gegessen wird ist mir egal, aber es wie man die Tiere behandelt finde ich nicht schäbig. Okay, erst müsste man mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren ( an Viehtransporte durch halb Europa denke), bevor man andere massregeln will.

Aber quällen muss ja nicht sein...............

----------


## Erich

andre Länder, andre Sitten, noch ein Stichwort: "Schächten" - wird das nicht gerade auch hier "hoffähig" gemacht? :nenene:

----------


## schiene

Hunde werden in vielen Ländern  der Welt gegessen.Hier mal ein paar Links
1.
http://www.ksg-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34919
2.
http://www.europeanvegetarian.org/evu/g ... /dogs.html
3.
http://www.petitiononline.com/9hu454Y/petition.html
4.
http://wiki25.parsimony.net/cgi-bin/wik ... ;SchweiZer

Denke bei einer humanen Tötungsart gibts nichts einzuwenden wenn man Hundefleisch ißt.
Habs auch schon gegessen,allerdings wurde es mir erst danach gesagt.Ich hatte kein Problem damit :nixweis:  aber ein Kumpel von mir mußte kotzen.  ::  
mfG schiene

----------

> Hunde werden in vielen Ländern  der Welt gegessen.
> 
> Denke bei einer humanen Tötungsart gibts nichts einzuwenden wenn man Hundefleisch ißt.
> Habs auch schon gegessen,allerdings wurde es mir erst danach gesagt.Ich hatte kein Problem damit :nixweis:  aber ein Kumpel von mir mußte kotzen.  
> mfG schiene


Kannst Du lieber schiene mir auch nur eine einzige "Humane Tötungsart" nennen; egal, ob bei Mensch oder Tier? Das ist wohl ein Widerspruch in sich.

Im allgemeinen ist es aber so, dass man, solange man nicht weis, von welchem Lebewesen es stammt, kein Problem beim Essen von Fleisch hat. Wenn man sich, wenn man es danach erfährt, dann nicht mehr so wohl fühlt, liegt das wahrscheinlich weniger an dem jeweiligen Fleisch sondern viel mehr an unseren europäischen Essgewohnheiten (ba pfui, das kann man doch nicht essen, igittigitt)

Walter

----------


## schiene

Unter humanen Töten verstehe ich wenn man ein Tier nicht unnötig leiden läßt.Ist nun mal leider für unsere Ernährung ein notwendiges Übel.

----------


## schiene

Mit den Essgewohnheiten ist es auf der Welt auch überall gleich.Diese Gewohnheiten werden schon in frühster Kindheit geprägt.Setze mal einem Asiaten einen stinkenden Harzer vor,der kotzt gleich :schlecht: (mir gehts mit dem Käse aber auch nicht anders)
Mach mal einen Schei...haufen aus Schokolade.Ein Kleinkind wird die Schokolade sofort essen,egal welche Form sie hat.Dann setze es mal älteren Personen vor.Da wirst du aber viele Skeptiker erleben.Auch Sprüche wie ...das ist schmutzig,faß das nicht an,das schmeckt nicht und ist nicht gut,das ißt man nicht u.s.w.,also alles Sätze welche ein Kleinkind zu hören bekommt formen seine Ess-Geschmacksgewohnheiten.
Ich versuche auch immer alles zu probieren aber das sogenante Ekelgefühl ist halt fest im Kopf verangert.Aber mit nem guten Schluck :einergehtnoch: geht fast alles runter.
mfG schiene

----------


## Erich

Fällt mir gerade wieder ein: vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir im Büro eine "Salzige Heringe-Phase" (dieses Lakritz von Katjes mit Salz drumrum) und einen Koreaner zur Einarbeitung: dem das also angeboten, er gegessen und gleich danach rausgerannt... :schlecht: 
Ich habe mich bei mehreren Frankreich-Dienstreisen erfolgreich gewehrt, Froschschenkel zu essen, im Isaan war der frittierte Frosch lecker (spielen wohl auch die Umstände mit eine Rolle).

----------


## schiene

Also Frösche kaufen wir auch öfters im Asiashop in Deutschland und die esse ich sehr gerne.Auch in Thailand zählen sie zu meinen bevorzugten Speisen.
mfG schiene

----------


## Enrico

Passt gut zum Thema, jede Geschichte kann man nicht bringen, es gibt fast täglich neue Vorfälle in Thailand. Hier aktuell von gestern, bei Ubon Ratchathani:









Aber alle Hunde wurden gerettet und kommen nun vorerst nicht mehr in den Kochtopf.

----------


## schiene

Bilder sind schon traurig.
bisschen out of Topic aber....
Vor 4 Tagen ist von Somlaks großer Schwester der Haushund gestorben.Er war ein guter Wachhund und bei Fremden hat er sofort "Meldung"gemacht.
Auch wenn wir die letzten Jahre nur 1x jährlich vor Ort waren erkannte er mich immer sofort wieder und war stundenlang nur noch da wo auch ich war.
Er hatte ein gutes Leben 4 Babys hinterlassen. Aber irgendwie laufen mir immer die Tiere nach.Auch auf Arbeit haben wir eine Wildkatze welche zwar nicht unbedingt scheu ist aber sich nur von mir anfassen lässt obwohl sie das "Futter"meist von meinen Kolegen bekommt.Aaaaaber ich hab halt ab und wann mal nen "Leckerlie" was sie eben nur von mir bekommt :cool:

----------

